
DuckDuckGo Traffic Is All-Time High (James Damore Effect?) - kushti
https://duckduckgo.com/traffic.html
======
Powerofmene
I figured that their traffic was increasing because load times for searches
has slowed tremendously for me personally. I have no clue if this has anything
to do with a manifesto or its writer or simply just awareness.

Competition is good so I am glad they are seeing increases in their traffic
even if the load times are a bit slower.

